# San Francisco Local 6 hours



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I do not think local 6 would let you jam your ticket unless you were invited and voted on by their members.

They work 35 hour work weeks and get paid for 35 hours. I have heard this from two JW who have worked in local 6.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

cwsims84 said:


> JUst trying to get an idea of what the deal here is.. I understand they have modified hours... but what I am trying to get, (before trying to transfer), is exactly how it works. Is it 7hr for 7hr or is it 7hr for 8hr, and I know you have a modified start time. Please only those with Direct first hand experience in Local 6 respond. thanks in advance.


Unions seem lately to be caving in to the companies but I know of no company that pays less hours than the person works.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

cwsims84 said:


> JUst trying to get an idea of what the deal here is.. I understand they have modified hours... but what I am trying to get, (before trying to transfer), is exactly how it works. Is it 7hr for 7hr or is it 7hr for 8hr, and I know you have a modified start time. Please only those with Direct first hand experience in Local 6 respond. thanks in advance.


Found ya

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cwsims84 said:


> JUst trying to get an idea of what the deal here is.. I understand they have modified hours... but what I am trying to get, (before trying to transfer), is exactly how it works. Is it 7hr for 7hr or is it 7hr for 8hr, and I know you have a modified start time. Please only those with Direct first hand experience in Local 6 respond. thanks in advance.



What is the hours for?


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Work 7 & get paid for 8? Or 7 for 7?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Talked to them today and its 7 for 7... but apparently they have a lot of evening work and a lot of jobs that are working OT. but the standard workweek is 35hrs.


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

cwsims84 said:


> Talked to them today and its 7 for 7... but apparently they have a lot of evening work and a lot of jobs that are working OT. but the standard workweek is 35hrs.


The only exception would be if you worked shift work:
(b) The second shift (swing shift) shall be worked between the hours of 4:30 P.M. and 12:30 A.M. Workmen on the “swing shift” shall receive eight (8) hours’ pay at the regular hourly rate plus ten percent (10%) for seven and one-half (7-1/2) hours’ work.
(c) The third shift (graveyard shift) shall be worked between the hours of 12:30 A.M. and 8:00 A.M. Workmen on the “graveyard shift” shall receive eight (8) hours’ pay at the regular hourly rate plus fifteen percent (15%) for seven (7) hours’ work.


----------

